# Having diffeculty with plastisol transfer



## poker (May 27, 2009)

*Having difficulty with custom plastisol transfer*

We got out first batch of one color spot transfers from FM Expressions. The instructions say 350 degrees, medium pressure, and 7 seconds dwell. We did this with a Gildan 64000 ringspun t-shirt blank and Hix 650 auto clam 16x20.

The first time we did it, we noticed the corner tips of the graphic (at most corners including lettering) the ink was not staying down. The second time, we added 2 seconds to dwell and it still happened. I repressed twice for a about 2-3 seconds each time. The corner tips of various parts of the graphic WILL NOT stay down.

Also, the design was in black and turned out really shiny. Will it go away after a wash?

Help!

Thanks.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

my first thought would be to add more pressure. also check your press for correct temp maybe bump it up a little.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I added a bit of everything: pressure, heat, and dwell. It's coming out fine now. Thanks.

new problem: I have pricey Liquid Blue designs from Art Brands. They are so wide I need to put them vertically on my 16x20 press. The part of the design getting pressed on the most top ince of the platten doesn't stay on the shirt. It looks bubbly. I'm starting to think that the heat there is not very good. I may press it in two segments. I hope it works.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

poker said:


> I added a bit of everything: pressure, heat, and dwell. It's coming out fine now. Thanks.
> 
> new problem: I have pricey Liquid Blue designs from Art Brands. They are so wide I need to put them vertically on my 16x20 press. The part of the design getting pressed on the most top ince of the platten doesn't stay on the shirt. It looks bubbly. I'm starting to think that the heat there is not very good. I may press it in two segments. I hope it works.


You can do it in two segments.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Make sure you preheat the bottom platen. F&M uses glossy inks, the shininess will diminish after being washed.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

We've made adjustment and the FM Expressions one color spots customer transfers are doing good.

BUT, just tonight we had three FAILS in a row.

All the ink from a Proworld stock print didn't come off the paper even after using their maximum hot peel instructions. The paper still had think layers of ink. 

The edges of a stock transfer from ArtBrands would not stay down. I repressed and it got worse. Wasted a precious AA shirt  Precious to me cuz I can't afford to have tons of these in stock.

Lastly, another stock print from ArtBrands also had ink that would not stay down on the t-shirt.

I've been using the high end range of the heat and dwell time from their instructions.

Trial and error is costly.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Post a pic of the transfers that arent working.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

a pic will help. also how old is the press? are the problems you're having do they occur on the same spots on the heat platen? might be cool spots.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I'll post pics later.

My problems are getting better after the second try. I'm discovering that my results are better if I add 10 degrees to the suggested heat. My Hix press has a 1-9 number for pressure. If the instructions ask for medium pressure, I still get best results between 8 and 9. I've also added a 1 - 2 second on recommended dwell.

Another discovery is that the recommended application instructions on the website differ with the instructions provided in the package. 

At one point, I thought all the samples (we didn't like) I bought were useless but they've now transitioned to press test shirts. this also means I need to buy 1 to 2 more prints just for testing. I also write down the settings the give me better results.

Still learning......




miktoxic said:


> a pic will help. also how old is the press? are the problems you're having do they occur on the same spots on the heat platen? might be cool spots.


The press is new. the problem areas appear to vary.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i always go a little hooter and always add more pressure. also alot depends on the garment and how much heat it can withstand at the certain dwell time. for that i always use teflon sheets when pressing. helps to cut down on the times when you get close to 'burning' the shirt.


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

miktoxic said:


> i always use teflon sheets when pressing. helps to cut down on the times when you get close to 'burning' the shirt.


Wow....I didn't know that was another reason to use teflon. I thought I was using it only to keep my platen clean. 

I was thinking about not using it all the time because I thought it might lowering the temp in there. I wasn't sure.


Also, what device is used to get a reading on temperature other than my digital temp gauge?

Thanks.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i don't have one myself (yet) but i know you could post a thread and ask. i'd be interested to know what they're called and where to get one.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I always set my temp 5 degrees higher than recommended since it will cool off a bit as the heat transfers to the garment. I set my pressure at 6 or 7 (out of 9). The only times I've had trouble with the edges not sticking was when I didn't preheat the bottom platen. You might also try giving it about 3-4 seconds before peeling especially if you are using high temps.


----------

